# Confirmed there are buns in the oven!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If all goes well, I'll have a new pup in ~3 months! Great news to start my week off with!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Woooo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! Would this be Jaeger's or Katya's litter?
Boy puppy or girl puppy?
Sorry so many questions, I haven't been on in a while, lol


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

omg that is AWESOME I'm so excited for you!!

I _demand_ lots and lots of updates on the litter.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

This is Pedigree table for the progeny of Beschützer des Jägers von den Sportwaffen and SG 2 Queen ze Stribrneho kamene


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have a friend in Arkansas with a Queen son (imported from Jana) and he is quite the dog......he is a member here but not on much....

Congratulations and Good Luck!

Lee


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I wish I could have one of those puppies.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Have a friend in Arkansas with a Queen son (imported from Jana) and he is quite the dog......he is a member here but not on much....
> 
> Congratulations and Good Luck!
> 
> Lee


Talked to him. Very similar sounding dog to mine. Will be interesting to see how their blood mixes


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck with your new pup" if he turns out like Jagger you will have a nice dog! Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------

